# Is there any ROM that can do this?



## 1dtms (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to put a password when the phone boots up (after losing battery or being turned off), but after the initial phone being turned on I dont want it to ever ask me for a password again until it dies.

Is there any ROM that can do this?

ive checked in the settings most i saw was 30min screen being off before it would ask me again for a password


----------

